# Telefonrechnungen mit EVN oft fehlerhaft



## Anonymous (26 November 2003)

Unter http://www.zdnet.de/news/tkomm/0,39023151,39117749,00.htm
wird berichtet, dass Telefonrechnungen mit Einzelverbindungsnachweis angeblich oft fehlerhaft sind.
News Internet und Kommunikation

Telefonrechnungen mit EVN oft fehlerhaft

Von Martin Fiutak
ZDNet mit Material von dpa
26. November 2003, 11:20 Uhr
 Ihre Meinung zum Thema

MDR: Jedes elfte Schreiben ist nicht korrekt 
Telefonrechnungen mit Einzelverbindungsnachweis sind offenbar häufig fehlerhaft. Einem Test des Magazins «Umschau» des Mitteldeutschen Rundfunks (MDR) aus Leipzig zufolge enthält jede elfte Rechnung Fehler oder Unstimmigkeiten. So stellten die Tester bei 18 von 200 überprüften Rechnungen unvollständige Einzelverbindungsnachweise oder Doubletten mit identischer Anrufzeit, Anrufdauer und Kosten fest. 

Die Fehler traten den Angaben zufolge vor allem bei Call-by-Call-Anbietern auf, die ihre Gespräche über die Deutsche Telekom AG mit den Kunden abrechnen. Das Magazin rät daher Verbrauchern, alle Telefonrechnungen eingehend zu prüfen. 

Erst vor zwei Monatn hat der Anbieter der LCR-Software Oleco vor einem Abrechnungsfehler bei Telefonica gewarnt, der deutschen Surfern teuer zu stehen kommen könnte. Beim Internet-By-Call Tarif Futeon - Blucall4 (ein Resellertarif der Telefonica Deutschland) seien falsche Gebühren berechnet worden, so der Anbieter.


----------



## Counselor (26 November 2003)

Das gleiche vermute ich für den Telefonica Reseller Walla Online. Telefonica kumuliert dessen Verbindungen in der Telekom Rechnung unter dem Posten 'Online-Verbindungen', während andere Reseller namentlich genannt werden.

Ich bin gerade mal dabei, Telefonica einen EVN aus dem Kreuz zu leiern; dann ist ein Vergleich mit den Aufzeichnungen des Oleco Tools möglich. Das Oleco Tool synchronisiert die Systemzeit mit einer Atomuhr.

Counselor


----------



## Counselor (4 Dezember 2003)

Die Acoreus hat geantwortet:



			
				Acorues schrieb:
			
		

> ...sie haben nach einer Einzelverbindungsübersicht angefragt, da Sie auf der Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom AG Ihre Einzelverbindungsübersicht nicht mehr detalliert aufgelistet wieder finden konnten. Dies ist jedoch nach der geltenden Rechtslage nicht vorgesehen.
> 
> Dafür haben wir für Sie ein attraktives Angebot erstellt, das Ihnen helfen wird, Ihre Telefonrechnung transparent und detailliert nachvollziehen zu können.
> 
> ...



Counselor


----------



## Teleton (14 Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

der EinwendungsEVN nach 16 Tkv erfasst doch auch Datenverbindungen (im Gegensatz zum 14ner EVN).
Im Prozess muss die Gegenseite doch zudem subtantiiert vortragen  welche Leistungen angeblich erbracht wurden.

Gruss
Teleton


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Dezember 2003)

Acoreus schrieb:
			
		

> Auf unserem Service-Portal im Internet unter https://my.acoreus.de/ können Sie sich für Ihre Einzelverbindungsübersicht anmelden. Den ersten Abruf stellen wir Ihnen kostenlos zur Verfügung. Damit können Sie Ihre Rechnung einfach und unkompliziert nachvollziehen. Darüber hinaus kostet dieser Dienst im Jahresabo lediglich 3,99 EUR. Weitere Kosten entstehen nicht! Alle weiteren Informationen finden Sie unter https://my.acoreus.de/.



Ein Jahresabo? Die wollen tatsächlich aus S****** Geld machen... Bevor ich mich dazu erniedrigen lasse, schicke ich doch lieber ein Fax an IN-Telegence mit der Bitte, mir nach § 18 TKV ein Limit von 0,00€ zu setzen...

@Teleton: Irgendwo habe ich in den letzten Tagen gelesen, dass künftig für die Speicherung von Verbindungsdaten von Mehrwertdienstleistungen andere Regeln gelten sollen...


----------



## Counselor (1 Januar 2004)

Gestern kam nun die Mahnung der Acoreus.

Im fraglichen Zeitraum habe ich als Anbieter für Internetleistungen ausschliesslich die MM International Advertising GmbH in Anspruch genommen.

Meine Antwort:


----------



## Counselor (13 März 2004)

Die Acoreus lebt noch:


----------



## Counselor (4 September 2004)

Und erneut ist acoreus von den Toten auferstanden


----------

